# My home cinema building thread



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello guys

Finally I managed to persuade my wife to give transform our "room for random stashing" into a home cinema. I have some experience with stereo setups so i am really looking forward to dig into the world of surround sound.

I am on a limited budget however my plan is to achieve the highest 5.1 cinema experience possible with what i have got, so much of my equipment is bought second hand.

I plan to run all of it through my computer with XBMC (preferably my 2011 mac mini) and i also plan to use dirac live room correction as i have had very good results with this on my stereo setup.

So far i have gathered the following equipment:

Receiver : Integra 80.1
Source : Mac mini 2012 running XBMC with dirac live
Subwoofer : XTZ 12"
Projector : BenQ W1000
Screen : 90" gain 1.0 roller blind, cut out and fastened to screen frame
Speakers : Not 100% sure about this but I am currently very interested in the upcomming xtz cinema series 

Here are some pictures of my plans and some of the stuff


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Building process so far


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

reserved for more pictures


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

reserved for more pictures :R


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like a great start. Please continue to post pictures as your work progresses.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You have some very nice looking seats there!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like it is going to be real nice.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks good, I am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gonna follow this, love seeing a room come together.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Subscribed - yay for a new build thread!

One question - it appears you are doing an AT screen and putting the front stage speakers behind it. Is there a reason why you are choosing bookshelfs for the L/R rather than floor standers?


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks alot everyone!



ALMFamily said:


> Subscribed - yay for a new build thread!
> 
> One question - it appears you are doing an AT screen and putting the front stage speakers behind it. Is there a reason why you are choosing bookshelfs for the L/R rather than floor standers?


I am jusing a regular non AT projector screen canvas but the rest of the screen wall will be made with speaker grill cloth.

I am going for a bookshelf monitor setup as it is my understanding that bookshelfs with a subwoofer is easier to control in a small room (mine is only 13 square meters) compared to floor standers. At least that is what i experienced in my living room with a stereo setup.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Eotas said:


> Thanks alot everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation mate - was curious is all.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice work! That will be easy to fill with some sound, difficult with the reflections. Are you building some panels for sound treatment?

edit - I just saw the rendering. You have it covered!


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello all

I have made some progress so i here come some more pictures. I did reserve some space in the beginning of the thread but it looks like i cannot edit them and post pictures so they will follow from here

I have done some tests with REQ sub woofer simulator which persuaded me to go for a 2 sub woofer setup. Here are the simulated results and pictures


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like the room will be very nice when completed. Good work!


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Mike - i hope so


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like you have an awesome cozy theater there! What are your plans with the door on the right? Looks like it's the only entrance into the room, but lots of light would be coming through there as well.


----------



## mikeb0891 (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice! Well done!


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

BD55 said:


> Looks like you have an awesome cozy theater there! What are your plans with the door on the right? Looks like it's the only entrance into the room, but lots of light would be coming through there as well.


Yes, i have replaced the door with a windowless one for total darkness


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Time for another update 

A lot has happent since my last post and i the room is now at a stage where it can be taken into use.

I have moved my livingroom stereo speakers into the cinema room and have done a bit of testing. I have come to the conclusion that my screen is not good enough and has to be changed - and i have listended to your suggestions and ordered a Seymour UF audio transparent screen. The old one will be taken down and the new be put up during the next weekend.

I have also decided to put up another row of wall panels as there still was some flutter echo when clapping at the listening position.

Here are some pictures


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a thought...looking at your pics, you might consider removing the real panal on the side walls (getting too far back for 1st reflections) & place them on the ceiling between the seats & screen. Should help with the echo better. I know you are farther along...but you can also remove the crossbraces & front board in the riser, then cut holes in the top/rear to allow sound to travel all the way through each section. Hate to see a good riser closed up! Better to use that space for sound control.


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Tonto and thank you for your input

The reason why i have put in that last/rearest pannel row is that when clapping in the rear end of the room there was a faint echo. Everywhere else it was good. So my thought that these panels should absorb reflections from the rear speakers


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Good looking room, Eotas, and it looks like you're taking care of the treatment nicely. Have you finished the AT screen? Will you now be using 3 identical front L/C/R speakers?


----------



## ovillegas (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice! Can I ask what type of insulation are you using for your corner traps?

I am finishing my basement and building my theater too, but I had some unforeseen expenses and it got too expensive pretty quick. I already have OC-703 for the side panels, but I probably won't afford to buy more for the corner traps. Is there a cheaper alternative for it? like maybe packing a roll of pink insulation in them?

Also, I see that your front sound absorption panels are angled (like a trapezoid), is there a functional reason for that, or is it just for aesthetics?


Anyway, your room looks like it's going to be awesome


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply. I am using rockwool for both the bass chunks and the wall panels

Im the meantime i finalized my home cinema. Here are some info on what the setup ended up consisting of and some pictures.

Screen:

90" Seymour Ultra Fine AT



Projector:

Epson TW-3600 



Receiver:

Anthem MRX 700 



Speakers:

Front 3 x Klipsch KL-525-THX Ultra 2

Surround 2 x Klipsch KS-525-THX Ultra 2

Subwoofer 2 x 12” XTZ 99 w12.16 



Players:

Dune HD TV-303D

PlayStation 3 



Misc:

Logitech Harmony One

Synology DS413J NAS


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow, that looks great! I'm betting it sounds incredible.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

If I am correct you set up the room with the 4 seat rows like in the beginning of the thread and then did a upgrade or redo of the room as indicated in most recent photo's. It came out swell, looks great. Really adds a lot of class with the upgraded carpet and seating.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Agreed, very classy. May I ask what kind of chairs those are and where you got them? Didn't see them in your equipment list.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree it turned out awesome... Very neat and classy. I bet everyone is very glad you decided to build a HT now! :T


----------



## Eotas (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks alot for the nice comments, I am quite happy with the way it turned out.

Regarding the seats i did opt for better chairs then then ones i started out with got unconfortable when watching several movies in a row.

I got them from a danish store, don't know if you can find similar ones outside of Denmark

http://jysk.dk/stue/laenestole/laenestol-hovborg-laederlook-sort


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link. I wasn't paying enough attention to notice you're in Denmark. The purple gave a nice look but the new chairs do look much more comfortable. The red carpet is a nice touch too.


----------

